# Weird red scab/sore on face?



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

Hi, everyone.

A few weeks ago, there was a small red bump on Clara's forehead. I just assumed it was something normal, such as how humans have pimples. I ignored it, but today, I took her out and it is much worse. The original bump looks like a brown scab, and below, there is a large patch of scabby, flaky skin that looks like it's going to come off.

She's behaving normally, but she was super fidgety when I took pictures so they don't really convey what I'm seeing.

Does anyone know what this is? I attached a file. I recently had ringworm, but I'm not sure if this is related.

Thanks.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ringworm is very contagious, so that's a possibility. Is she scratching?

Another possibility is an ingrown quill, but it doesn't really look like it's inflamed or contains puss.

I would start by having her checked for ringworm and go from there.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Ringworm is one of those things that people can give and get from hedgehogs. So if you had it and were handling her, there is a possibility that she may have gotten it (and if she has it, she could pass it back to you).
Ringworm doesn't go away on its own. I agree with Abby- get her checked out for ringworm just in case.


----------

